# Full time driver into car accident



## JunnAtenciod (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi, i got into a car accident with my passengers on last night and it was not my fault. Got all the infos needed and already reported at a collision center. I want to know the what is the best way to do since i'm a full time driver because it will affect my income since the repair would probably take at least 1 week. My neck hurts a little bit but I thinks it's going to be ok.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

1st you need to be 100% ok, go see a doctor buddy. If it's truly not your fault, it will be covered by the other guys insurance. You got take care of yourself.
2nd, if you have some savings, take a break until your car is fixed. 
If you have to drive, get a 2nd car. You can always sell it when your primary car gets fixed. 
Good luck, I hope all will be well my man.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

And hopefully you signed up for that Disability insurance that Uber offers. Keep tabs of everything. And keep us updated!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup...the disabilty insurance is good idea...

It's like an emergency savings account...

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I hope you mentioned the sore neck on the accident report. Even if you don't claim pain and suffering when you make your claim, being on the report sometimes speeds up the settlement. 

Also, file for lost wages on your claim with the other guy's insurance company. You are entitled.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Talk to a accident lawyer. They will get you paid for the car, lost wages, medical, etc etc.

Fyi, just because they fix the car doesn't mean it's alright. The car is worth a lot less now after an accident. Make sure you are compensated for that loss.

Don't be a wimp. Be very confrontational & aggressive with insurance adjusters.


----------

